# Look what I found!



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Frontier House! All the episodes!
http://stagevu.com/video/hnumcvpkgqpe

My DD was thrilled to watch this. DH and and I about split a gut laughing though when she said "Can we do something like that?" 
We told her 'Go outside!"
Seriously, as we watched, DH and I were actually JEALOUS of all the tools they had! While we do have a fridge and running water (huge, huge advantages, don't get me wrong) we kept thinking _Look at that saw! They each have a scythe! What a nice washboard!_ LOL, my washboard is an old wire fridge shelf.

Our house is a shell. Right now I'm cooking on a plug-in wok (extension cord, we need to finish wiring) or a campfire (no big dutch oven for me though) I'd love one of those woodstoves.... I'd trade the fridge and water heater for it! 
We found it very inspiring.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

My hubby tries his best to keep me from seeing stuff like that. He repeats quite often "I don't WANNA be a pioneer!".


----------



## Jeni (Mar 24, 2010)

Sweet! I've been looking for this for a long time!! I wanted my husband to watch it, he missed it while over seas when it originally aired.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

I loved that show! We've been waiting for the library to get it back in, watched the Colonial house to pass the time  Thanks for the link!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks, I think the kids and I will watch this to help us "gently" move back into school mode. Is this the one they did in Canada? I don't think I remember them doing one in the US...but then we were out of the country for a few years and may have missed it.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Frontier House is the one they did in the US. I would love to see the long version of the one from Canada, I think it was called Pioneer Quest. They made a heavily edited/shortened version that is available in some libraries but I would like to see the original. If anyone has a link for that, let me know!

Other shows that are similar: Colony House (Plymouth type), Texas Ranch House (1870's or so), 1900's House, and 1940's House, and Manor House. There may be more. Depending on how young your dc are and how sensitive, you might want to prescreen before viewing. As I recall, there is occasionally some violence (killing animals for food) and some references to sex or birth control.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

you can get all of them thru netflix as well we have been watching them here to add to our summer studies even though the kids are going to public school this year


----------

